# "You have typed in an erroneous username or password"



## TheRedGhost (May 24, 2016)

Both my username and password are under XX characters and I keep getting this error. Anyone else?


----------



## TheRedGhost (May 24, 2016)

Edit: God I'm dyslexic. I thought it said "enormous" this is quite a different issue


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 24, 2016)

TheRedGhost said:


> Edit: God I'm dyslexic. I thought it said "enormous" this is quite a different issue


Have you already reset your password?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2016)

I am going through the forums and closing threads of this vein. It's not meant to be discourteous, and more simply to keep them from blotting out other discussion or issues that could be brought forward.

The announcement journal on the main site ( [UPDATED] Passwords Have Been Reset -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ) gives you the direction needed to correct this issue. Please follow its instructions.

If you are unable to email site staff for assistance, you can use an alternate account to create a trouble ticket, under the 'Account Problem' heading.

Staff are working very hard on getting accounts restored, and we're sorry this unintended side effect resulted from the reset. But we had to be sure that account integrity was preserved, and staff have been ready and waiting to begin responding to any account requests that occurred as a result. When you send in your request for service for the account(s) you need access to it will be logged, and it will be placed in a queue for staff to act on. Response time may vary, but it will be addressed as quickly as possible.


----------

